# 63 dogs (pic heavy)



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 8, 2008)

My wife and I went to a dog shelter called FRYDA the other day.

1. Welcome comittee






1b.




2.- Some of these were abandoned, rescued from the street, or from their owners.





3.-





4.- Some are good looking





5.-Some are funny





6.- Some look like regular house pets





7.-





8.-





9.-





9.-





11.- Some need a bit of care





12.-





13.- and asked for love





14.- With so many dogs, arguments are bound to happen





15.- Therefore the most dominant / strong ones are segregated.





16.- But most of them were as happy to meet us as we were to meet them.





17.-





18.-





19.-





20.- Some were actually quite happy.





I hope I can go back and help a bit with these guys.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing pictures, they spoke a lot of words. I couldn't but to smile when I saw those happy looks on them. I'm glad they finally get to live life like they should


----------



## vinyljunkie (Jul 8, 2008)

good shots, its sad though, they need a good home.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2008)

Photo 16 is nice! With a certain degree of cropping it can become a really good photo.
So do you look for ONE of them to take home with you? Maybe?


----------



## matt-l (Jul 9, 2008)

i want #4 and #19 and 20

send me them please.


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 9, 2008)

It makes me want to cry I love dogs so much I wish I could rehome them all!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I like #7 he's like "crap they found me"


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 9, 2008)

KamaKazzy said:


> Amazing pictures, they spoke a lot of words. I couldn't but to smile when I saw those happy looks on them. I'm glad they finally get to live life like they should


 
Thanks!



vinyljunkie said:


> good shots, its sad though, they need a good home.


 
Yep, bittersweet experience.



LaFoto said:


> Photo 16 is nice! With a certain degree of cropping it can become a really good photo.
> So do you look for ONE of them to take home with you? Maybe?


 
Thanks!
Unfortunatelly I cannot take any more dogs right now. I already have one at home (who has become quite aggressive to other dogs and allows no one there) two at my in-laws' (who also need to be separated because they fight a lot) and one in a vet's shop who is recovering from leg surgery and hoping to get a new home.
Maybe later, when I get a bigger house, I can arrange to adopt a new one. The four mentioned above came from the streets in different states of health.



matt-l said:


> i want #4 and #19 and 20
> 
> send me them please.


 
I'd sure hope more people around here would have that attitude! 



poppy67 said:


> It makes me want to cry I love dogs so much I wish I could rehome them all!


 
Same here.  Thanks


mmcduffie1 said:


> I like #7 he's like "crap they found me"


Te hee. Quite expressive, yes?


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 9, 2008)

these all made me tear up a little bit 
being in animal rescue myself, I know the situations some of those dogs probably have come from... so it's so amazing to see them in a place they can be happy dogs!!
good stuff


----------



## husky_mom (Jul 9, 2008)

sad but with such happy faces who could resist... hoping they get furever homes very soon.. they all deserve it..

than you for sharing amazing awwwww happy grinning faces


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 11, 2008)

LynziMarie said:


> these all made me tear up a little bit
> being in animal rescue myself, I know the situations some of those dogs probably have come from... so it's so amazing to see them in a place they can be happy dogs!!
> good stuff


 
Thanks



husky_mom said:


> sad but with such happy faces who could resist... hoping they get furever homes very soon.. they all deserve it..
> 
> than you for sharing amazing awwwww happy grinning faces


 
Thanks to you.


----------

